# is love for savage sex indicative of Se?



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

i'm being serious, what do you think? :kitteh:


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

By savage sex do you mean whips and chains and things that would give a nun high blood pressure?


----------



## Reeseman (Dec 29, 2013)

Se stands for sexual
SP stands for speed


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Octavian said:


> By savage sex do you mean whips and chains and things that would give a nun high blood pressure?


pretty much, hardcore stuff in public places hidding from people yet tasting danger



Reeseman said:


> Se stands for sexual
> SP stands for speed


i can control myself


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree Jung described as animal magnetism (for Se doms at least)...they like angry sex


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

I plead the fifth.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Se = hardcore bondage in public

Now I've heard everything.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Is this why you changed your type from INFP to ISFP? :tongue:

I think "hardcore stuff in public places" is a bit of an impractical idea actually (however enticing the two ideas may be separately), if you want to also hide from people at the same time... I was under the impression that this stuff takes time and equipment to set up, etc. 

Also, no, love for hardcore kinky shit doesn't make you an Se type, but one's liking for hardcore kinky shit _can_ be due to Se.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Amaterasu said:


> Is this why you changed your type from INFP to ISFP? :tongue:


hehehe little bitch, obviously it's not i love sports, i love eating all kind of stuff, i don't learn from my bad actions, i'm a amazingly good driver and i liked speed, i get kinda worried about my looks. I could go on and elaborate more but it's not the thread for it. 
Anyway we could discuss bout it in my thread:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/240737-finally-move-has-been-made.html


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> hehehe little bitch, obviously it's not i love sports, i love eating all kind of stuff, i don't learn from my bad actions, i'm a amazingly good driver and i liked speed, i get kinda worried about my looks. I could go on and elaborate more but it's not the thread for it.


I'm not a little bitch, honey, I'm a really big one, so watch out, lofl.

Anyway, all the things you said are behaviors that need not be caused by Se at all. There's a thought.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Amaterasu said:


> I'm not a little bitch, honey, I'm a really big one, so watch out, lofl.
> 
> Anyway, all the things you said are behaviors that need not be caused by Se at all. There's a thought.


Ok, that was maybe a little rude, but then if everything is relative how we have a type?
Put some Se examples please!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Rough sex? It is fun. I like variety really though. In general, Se is prone to impulsiveness. I've never planned to have sex in public. But when no one was around, I've gotten carried away and forgot about the whole public places thing. Like the time we finished up and I suddenly realized we were still in a graveyard. Ummm... he did try to tell me. Shit. I knew where I was, but didn't quite make the connection or thing about the appropriateness of what I was doing. I was really focused on him. 

I guess Se has a propensity to being really focused in the moment and making the rest of the world disappear in the most literal sense. In the middle of sports, being focused on the game and not noticing the people around cheering or doing distracting things. Just focusing on what you are doing. Being in a club, with lots of noise and people and lights and distractions, but not being overwhelmed, because you're focusing on the people you're with or whatever it is that's important to you. Seamlessly filtering out irrelevant information and focusing on what you really want. Maybe a little bit of a case of a one track mind. We're a tenacious bunch but not necessarily stubborn.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I once knew an Ne dom who couldn't get it savage enough, but I always assumed that in his special case, its because he was so insensitive that it took that much to feel anything at all.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

i've got few stories about impulsiveness while driving 











@_monemi_ i remember i quit playing football because of how much pressure i felt in every game for playing good or not, but when i was not playing "important matches" that is playing with friends and stuff i felt like into-emviorenment-flow vibe or something. Once again i "work" soooo bad under pressure not just in football, it's my entire life.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> i've got few stories about impulsiveness while driving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work great under pressure, but I'm not sure that's Se, so much as SeTi.


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> i remember i quit playing football because of how much pressure i felt in every game for playing good or not, but when i was not playing "important matches" that is playing with friends and stuff i felt like into-emviorenment-flow vibe or something. Once again i "work" soooo bad under pressure not just in football, it's my entire life.


I can relate to quitting things too, though I quit football because I'm impatient and would hate going to practice and conditioning. I just wanted to immediately start the season to play in games. This is why it's hard to motivate myself to do big projects because I hate long term commitment, I want it now!*says in voice of a toddler*


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

SoulRefugee said:


> I want it now!


Pretty much, another of my weakness, lately i've kinda improved at it tho.
Now that i think about it, i'm pretty much like Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad, 1 friend + 2 family members have told me that xD they can't be wrong.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Food for thought/kind of an off-topic post:

I have previously seen people say that @DonutsGalacticos exhibits signs of an xSFJ. (Not that it means anything to be typed by randoms in a random thread, but I just need to say this for context). 
*Every time someone says he seems like an xSFJ, he posts either "NOO!" or a GIF of someone jumping out a window.*



I think he may be desperately trying to identify with *any* type that isn't xSFJ which would explain the changing of types and this thread itself.... 
(which is really telling of how rampant typism has become on these forums).




*Why is being an xSFJ a bad thing?*


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

@_UglierBetty_ shut the fuck up little twat you don't even know me, i will make dust out of you then feed repugnant crawling space beasts with your most lovely memories.

hahaha. Now seriously before i started spreading that higher ego character out of me i was typed several times as ISFP, INFP and even ISTP, check my older posts where i wasn't trolling everyone: 
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/178059-seems-im-having-problem-here-2.html

The only ESFJ response i got was when i started fantasizing to answer that last questionarie and they weren't even sure about it, but that wasn't me in my normal form, that was me trying to sound INFJish and failing at it, see my stupid attempts to sound Fe "will smith" and Ni "drowning my house in water" in which i miserably failed cuz it was in fact Ne. Just take some time and read.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> @_UglierBetty_ shut the fuck up little twat you don't even know me, i will make dust out of you then feed repugnant crawling space beasts with your most lovely memories.
> 
> hahaha. Now seriously before i started spreading that higher ego character out of me i was typed several times as ISFP, INFP and even ISTP, check my older posts where i wasn't trolling everyone:
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/178059-seems-im-having-problem-here-2.html
> ...


http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/221049-isnt-clear-example-ni-ti-se.html



don't try to delete it I've already taken the screenshots


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

^ i will summon some ancient forgotten voodoo spell over you vermin of the night go back to your burrow


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> ^ i will summon some ancient forgotten voodoo spell over you vermin of the night go back to your burrow


just stop spewing the anti-SJ propaganda


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Do I have to break out my elephant gun?


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

The only anti SJ propaganda is made by users like the above ^


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

See the problem here is that for example if i say: 
"i've got 3 tattos and they are somewhat symbolic and represent something that has some deeper meaning to me" and then i try to explain how impatient i was for getting them done could be a sign of Se and Fi, you'll instinctivaly start showing me infinite views about how it couldn't be because of Se. 
It's a thing about you not wanting to give credibility to the person, not about how true they are to themselves and with all of you.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

@DonutsGalacticos

Do you know what your enneagram is? Also liking savage sex isn't a reason to to type yourself as Se, have you read Lenore Thompson's function/type descriptions?


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Cellar Door said:


> @_DonutsGalacticos_
> 
> Do you know what your enneagram is? Also liking savage sex isn't a reason to to type yourself as Se, have you read Lenore Thompson's function/type descriptions?


i did a test back then but i don't recall, i made a questionarie and some istp said 468 or 486 i can't remember


----------



## CryingSpiltMilk (Jun 1, 2014)

Amaterasu said:


> I think "hardcore stuff in public places" is a bit of an impractical idea actually


I don't know about you, but I'm particularly fond of whipping my partner in the Denny's bathroom.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

uhm wait


----------



## CryingSpiltMilk (Jun 1, 2014)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> uhm wait


Well I don't recall inviting you, but I can wait if you'd like..


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

@Cellar Door

i've made this one:





Type 1 Perfectionism||||14%Type 2Helpfulness||||||22%Type 3Image Focus||||||||||38%Type 4Individualism||||||||||||50%Type 5Intellectualism||||||30%Type 6Security Focus||||||||||38%Type 7Adventurousness||||||||||||46%Type 8Aggressiveness||||||||||||42%Type 9Calmness||||||||||||||58%





typescoretype behavior motivation914 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.412 I must be unique/different to survive.711 I must be fun and entertained to survive.810 I must be strong and in control to survive.39 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.69 I must be secure and safe to survive.57 I must be knowledgeable to survive.25 I must be helpful and caring to survive.13 I must be perfect and good to survive.


if correlations are right i should be some kind of isfp/infp


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

That test is awful. I'm not huge on the idea that all tests are garbage. They serve for introduction at least. But that one is very bad. Try the pstypes test. Just for fun.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> That test is awful. I'm not huge on the idea that all tests are garbage. They serve for introduction at least. But that one is very bad. Try the pstypes test. Just for fun.


kinda long for my tastes but i did it, 7w6 -.-


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> kinda long for my tastes but i did it, 7w6 -.-


Electicenergies is good too and short but it's very open to error. I don't know you but I have trouble gauging how x/non-x I am without wanting to shoot myself because it depends on.... And my mind doesn't stop ruminating. You can try it if you want. I like it because it's different from your classic enneagram tests.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Nah Se isn't about savage sex in and off itself.
Must everything be condensed down to a this function does X and this function does Y?
It is much more complicated than that.
Every type can take every action, however the path to get there is markedly different for each cognitive set.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

hornet said:


> Nah Se isn't about savage sex in and off itself.
> Must everything be condensed down to a this function does X and this function does Y?
> It is much more complicated than that.
> Every type can take every action, however the path to get there is markedly different for each cognitive set.


While Se isn't about savage sex in and off itself, having sex that way could very well be an indication of Se.

I don't consider savage sex to be about bondage, toys and all that crap. I'd consider savage sex to be rough as opposed to soft and caring.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Dedication said:


> While Se isn't about savage sex in and off itself, having sex that way could very well be an indication of Se.
> 
> I don't consider savage sex to be about bondage, toys and all that crap. I'd consider savage sex to be rough as opposed to soft and caring.


Yes Si is supposed to be more civilized about things, however Ne can just as well act all seemingly savage.
The devil is in the detail, Ne will usually pay homage to Si in some little ways.
Se will not, I remember my INFP ex being very concerned with blinding the curtains.
We talked about it and she said that she wouldn't want to subject anyone else to that.
I said that I didn't really care one way or another.

Yeah once you pull in the toys you usually have Ne trying to be creative.
I find Ne much more interested in sexual toys, to distract from the blatant sexual objectivity of it all.
Not to say that Se can't find good use for them toys. :kitteh:


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> i'm being serious, what do you think? :kitteh:


If you're fond of savage sex, it's awesome, but things that you adore or hate can't be attributed to cognitive functions.

Everyone can be fond of savage sex. Literally every type. Perhaps you're confusing it with something else, as a little something called "social power dynamics" can indeed be attributed to Se-Ni axis, and this "social power dynamics" involves a sort of "you have to be worthy before I let you closer to myself" mentality. Si-Ne axis doesn't put any importance to this kind of social dynamics, since Si-Ne users function differently, as in "always going with the flow, but constantly switching between different flows" mentality.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

KraChZiMan said:


> Perhaps you're confusing it with something else, as a little something called "social power dynamics" can indeed be attributed to Se-Ni axis, and this "social power dynamics" involves a sort of "you have to be worthy before I let you closer to myself" mentality. Si-Ne axis doesn't put any importance to this kind of social dynamics, since Si-Ne users function differently, as in "always going with the flow, but constantly switching between different flows" mentality.


This is interesting.
Where can I find more on this social power dynamics?
I feel I get what you are pointing to and would love to learn more about the theory behind it.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

hornet said:


> This is interesting.
> Where can I find more on this social power dynamics?
> I feel I get what you are pointing to and would love to learn more about the theory behind it.


EJ Arendee mentioned it once in one of his videos. He is a videoblogger (typed himself as ESTP) on youtube who 
makes different videos about Enneagram, socionics and MBTI. 

If you watch some of his videos on youtube, you might stumble on this concept, as I unfortunately I don't remember
the exact video at the moment


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

KraChZiMan said:


> EJ Arendee mentioned it once in one of his videos. He is a videoblogger (typed himself as ESTP) on youtube who
> makes different videos about Enneagram, socionics and MBTI.
> 
> If you watch some of his videos on youtube, you might stumble on this concept, as I unfortunately I don't remember
> the exact video at the moment


Ok thanks.
Yes I've seen a couple of videos of him.
Wonder how differently it manifests when you have Beta vs Gamma Se.
From my experience I think Beta's are much more hardline on this,
though I definately know I do fall into the pattern and are practicing it to a degree.

I will keep it in mind the next time I find myself watching some of his stuff.
Or maybe I'll ask him myself, I think I'm a member of another forum he frequents.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I think any type can (and does!) like hardcore kinky shit, though they may like it for different _reasons_.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

hornet said:


> Ok thanks.
> Yes I've seen a couple of videos of him.
> Wonder how differently it manifests when you have Beta vs Gamma Se.
> From my experience I think Beta's are much more hardline on this,
> ...


Just watch out. He has a very shallow view of Se (even though it is his alleged dominant function), and he has a lot of hate for Fi-users in general as well as for the function itself.

Oh, and he suffers from the dreaded _INFJinfatuation_. It's deadly. And funny.


Good luck


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Fern said:


> Just watch out. He has a very shallow view of Se (even though it is his alleged dominant function), and he has a lot of hate for Fi-users in general as well as for the function itself.
> 
> Oh, and he suffers from the dreaded _INFJinfatuation_. It's deadly. And funny.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know he can be a bit crass lol.
I've interacted with him before, 
I actually called him out on some inaccurate interpretation of Fi. :laughing: 
Anyway thanks for the headsup. :wink:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

hornet said:


> Yeah I know he can be a bit crass lol.
> I've interacted with him before,
> I actually called him out on some inaccurate interpretation of Fi. :laughing:
> Anyway thanks for the headsup. :wink:


Haha, look at you go!

And any time


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> The only anti SJ propaganda is made by users like the above ^


Considering the fact that I actually like ESFJs means that you obviously don't know shit about me BOI~!


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Fern said:


> Just watch out. He has a very shallow view of Se (even though it is his alleged dominant function), and he has a lot of hate for Fi-users in general as well as for the function itself.
> 
> Oh, and he suffers from the dreaded _INFJinfatuation_. It's deadly. And funny.
> 
> ...


Oh, he does? I knew there was a reason annoyed me. That and that weird, plump, INFJ, pedophilic character.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think Ne pushes in the savage direction more than Se does. Se helps, all those glorious sensory details! But Ne is more moment to moment savior faire, reacting well. Much more likely to work.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Raawx said:


> That and that weird, plump, INFJ, pedophilic character.


Um.
Wait whoa what?

Who is that?...


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Fern said:


> Um.
> Wait whoa what?
> 
> Who is that?...


NF Geeks, yo.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Raawx said:


> NF Geeks, yo.


Why do you think he's a pedophile? With the exception of his own son, everyone else who comes on there has been an adult I believe.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Cellar Door said:


> Why do you think he's a pedophile? With the exception of his own son, everyone else who comes on there has been an adult I believe.


He just gives me that creepy "IM WATCHING YOU AND TOUCHING MYSELF" vibe. Is it misplaced and probably untrue? Yes. But it feels right. :x


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Raawx said:


> He just gives me that creepy "IM WATCHING YOU AND TOUCHING MYSELF" vibe. Is it misplaced and probably untrue? Yes. But it feels right. :x


Probably just an ENFP thing


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Cellar Door said:


> Probably just an ENFP thing


Give it some time. Soon enough there will be a headline entitled, "MBTI Practitioner Charged with Sexual Assault" and then you'll all come running to me saying, "Oh, you're right! You were so right! Your intuition is wonderful! What other insights do you have? How can we help achieve them, oh Holy One?"

This will be the start of my rise to power.

:crazy:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Raawx said:


> He just gives me that creepy "IM WATCHING YOU AND TOUCHING MYSELF" vibe. Is it misplaced and probably untrue? Yes. But it feels right. :x


I sense some projection going on. 

I'm just kidding but that's kind of a wild accusation, lol.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Savage sex? Like BDSM? I could see that being indicative of Se in some ways but don't assume all Se users are into it.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sex isn't just a sensory experience.


----------

